# Getting The Most Out of My GT540M ?



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Yo guys i wanted some help whats the most i can get out of my GT540M ^_^ Thx heaps.


----------



## hermitmaster

Start overclocking it and find out. I was able to push mine ~20% over stock clocks IIRC.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Start overclocking it and find out. I was able to push mine ~20% over stock clocks IIRC.


Well i have overclocked mine too about 700MHz its as far as it can go with resetting back to 672MHz.


----------



## hermitmaster

I used nVidia System Tools for overclocking. What are you using?


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I used nVidia System Tools for overclocking. What are you using?


MSi Afterburner ^_^ cause i was playing farcry 2 when it would like skip a frame then it would be reset to 672MHz as i tried to overclock it to 720MHz.


----------



## hermitmaster

I got mine up to 825/1050 for 24/7 use, a little higher for benching. Try System Tools, but be sure to uninstall Afterburner first. Also, watch your temps


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I got mine up to 825/1050 for 24/7 use, a little higher for benching. Try System Tools, but be sure to uninstall Afterburner first. Also, watch your temps


Thanks i will try it see if it goes good,i also use throttle stop to make sure everything runs fine including temps.


----------



## shad0wboss

Since gt 630m is based on the same chip, can you tell me what's the failsafe temperature for this card?


----------



## hermitmaster

I would recommend keeping it under 90C max. I'd feel a lot more comfortable under 85C, personally.


----------



## shad0wboss

After all Overclocking will make it produce more heat = life is being killed...


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wboss*
> 
> After all Overclocking will make it produce more heat = life is being killed...


I thought you'd learned your lesson...









Overclocking a laptop's GPU rarely produces more heat because, unlike the desktop counterpart, you rarely increase the voltage. increased frequencies at a certain voltage will yield temperatures within a set point of gain. This is affected by the already current load and idle temperatures. Meaning if a GPU has an operating voltage of 1.0v and hits around 85*C in a certain laptop, you can bet that without increasing that voltage, you'll probably reach upwards of 90-95*C. Marking that it's probably not the best idea to overclock this GPU that much.

However if you overclock a GPU that's got a load temperature of 75-80*C, you'll maybe see an increase up to 80-85*C. Again, this is dependent on the laptop you're using at the time as not all Gaming Laptops are the same.


----------



## shad0wboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I thought you'd learned your lesson...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking a laptop's GPU rarely produces more heat because, unlike the desktop counterpart, you rarely increase the voltage. increased frequencies at a certain voltage will yield temperatures within a set point of gain. This is affected by the already current load and idle temperatures. Meaning if a GPU has an operating voltage of 1.0v and hits around 85*C in a certain laptop, you can bet that without increasing that voltage, you'll probably reach upwards of 90-95*C. Marking that it's probably not the best idea to overclock this GPU that much.
> However if you overclock a GPU that's got a load temperature of 75-80*C, you'll maybe see an increase up to 80-85*C. Again, this is dependent on the laptop you're using at the time as not all Gaming Laptops are the same.


so you're saying that overclock won't affect its life at all as long as the temps are close to the ones on stock under load?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wboss*
> 
> so you're saying that overclock won't affect its life at all as long as the temps are close to the ones on stock under load?


Precisely.


----------



## shad0wboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Precisely.


but it's also true that you can't get much out of these cards especially if they are mid end AND mobility ones...though i'm surprised that although people state that these cards are not meant to be for gaming (well i've been told that gt 630m isn't) but i can still play prototype 2 and other not-so-old games at high with no AA but high resolutions...


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wboss*
> 
> but it's also true that you can't get much out of these cards especially if they are mid end AND mobility ones...though i'm surprised that although people state that these cards are not meant to be for gaming (well i've been told that gt 630m isn't) but i can still play prototype 2 and other not-so-old games at high with no AA but high resolutions...


I got an average frame rate of over 30 fps on Metro 2033 bench with medium settings on a 540m...


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

im going to try and see if my GT540M will reach 800Mhz ^_^


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wboss*
> 
> but it's also true that you can't get much out of these cards especially if they are mid end AND mobility ones...though i'm surprised that although people state that these cards are not meant to be for gaming (well i've been told that gt 630m isn't) but i can still play prototype 2 and other not-so-old games at high with no AA but high resolutions...


The 540M/630M is an entry-level GPU. It's nothing terribly special in all honesty.







However that doesn't mean that it can't play a few games. Consider it on par with a 9600GT from olden times.







So you can do a fair number of well optimized games on medium settings usually at 720p. But yes, I wouldn't consider gaming hardcore-like on a GT 540M for any reason...









Again, that's because I'm an enthusiast when it comes to a laptop gamer.


----------



## Rebellion88

I currently run mine at 760mhz gets no hotter than 82c under a full load.


----------

